# Need advice on trigger for AR-10



## STRAIGHTARROW (Aug 20, 2014)

I have a DPMS LR-308 with a real "gritty"trigger and lots of travel. 
I would like to replace or re-furbish it to smooth it out...not necessarily to match trigger quality, but something suitable to be in better control of the shot for hunting purposes.

I have seen replacement triggers advertised for hundreds of dollars, but not sure if that is the way to go or not.

You AR guys...would do you suggest? What is an effective way to smooth up the pull...maybe lighten it up (safely) and get a clean break?

Thanks.


----------



## Deerhead (Aug 20, 2014)

I also have a DPMS.  The original trigger was less than desirable.  So it was my first upgrade.  I ordered a Timney replacement trigger off of Amazon.  This trigger was very easy to install.  Now I have a 3-4lb trigger.  This was the best $200.00 I could have spent.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 20, 2014)

I don't know much about the AR10 platform, I'm going to assume they use AR15 trigger groups?

Gisselle, or Timney would be great drop in choices. I am quite fond of the Rock River Arms two stage match trigger in my AR.


----------



## STRAIGHTARROW (Aug 20, 2014)

I don't know much about them either..newbie to them myself.
I believe they do accept AR-15 trigger groups...I think the difference is the trigger pull weight. Timney tech told me they recommend a min. 4lb pull for AR-10's due to the heavier recoil. 
The AR-15 triggers are around a 3lb pull. I believe the concern is to prevent a second unintentional discharge.

Some people have put in 3lb triggers and report no problems...maybe someone more knowledgeable can weigh in on this also?


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm sure there are some dedicated AR10 forums out there. Go look at what those guys are running. Plus, I'm sure a match or competition trigger in an AR10 is still going to have a light trigger. Look at some of the large caliber bolt action guns that run 3lb, or less, triggers.

Only one way to find out, right?


----------



## ASH556 (Aug 20, 2014)

I run a Geissele SSA-E in my M&P10 and have no issues with it.  If you want to try smoothing up what you've got, remove and de-grease all the parts.  A lot of times they come from the factory with a bunch of sticky oil all over them.  Then, apply a good grease (I use Brownells ALP) to the sear face on the hammer and trigger (see the area circled in red, not the red blob on the disconnector).  You might also try polishing the area a bit with some flitz, but don't go crazy or you will cause reliability issues.


----------



## STRAIGHTARROW (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks ASH 556....I might have to give that a try...


----------



## MFOSTER (Aug 20, 2014)

I have timmey in r25 love it


----------



## devin25gun (Aug 20, 2014)

I usually just put my triggers in a jig I made and file the two contacts points litely ...using micrometers I mean a few hundred thousandths at a time.. Then polish the pins and the trigger contacts with polishing compound.  Then put mobil 1 no#28 synthetic grease.  Got my trigger down on my new built ar10 to 3.4 pounds with all the stock springs and trigger parts.. A cheap thing to do is get a 20dollar spring kit but the trigger will still be gritty from the rough production of the triggers or go for the expensive drop in units like others have said.. I have done all my ar's like mine and have never had a misfire or problem yet..


----------



## STRAIGHTARROW (Aug 21, 2014)

I appreciate the reply's...not being familiar with the internal workings of an AR, I've decided to go with a drop in replacement Timney.
Thanks for the options and info guys!


----------



## TrailBlazinMan (Aug 21, 2014)

Most of the AR triggers and hammers are surface hardened metal. Polishing the surfaces will most likely eat through the surface hardening, allowing mild steel on mild steel- something that will wear out fast.

For AR triggers, replace the assembly. Some manufacturers are using fully hardened steel for their components, allowing some adjustments.


----------



## TCOmega (Sep 9, 2014)

I have pretty much the same gun. I started with a Timney trigger first. Did not care for it, so I bought a Geisselle SSA-E. I like it alot better than the Timney.


----------

